# Widowhood section



## THEO31 (10 mo ago)

Only 2nd year racing widowhood, not blessed with loads of space or money so made the fronts myself... thoughts?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

I like your setup, They should work fine. Good Job


----------

